# [A] Divinitas 25er Raidgilde [8/8 HM] auf Blackmoore



## Talmai (3. Januar 2012)

*Die Gilde Divinitas stell sich vor!*

Divinitas ist ein Zusammenschluss der beiden Gilden Riposte & Ehre und Staerke. Seit kurzem raiden wir unter dem Namen Divinitas. Wir bestreiten ausschließlich den 25-Mann Content.
T13 - (8/8 Normalmode | 8/8 Hardmode)
T12 - (7/7 Normalmode | 6/7 Hardmode)
.
.
.
*Membersuche: *

Für den aktuellen Content (Patch 4.3) suchen wir nun engagierte Mitstreiter, die gewillt sind, mit der Gilde im Progress voranzukommen, dabei aber das Reallife nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
.
*Was erwartet Divinitas nun von Dir?*

- Raiderfahrung mit deinem Charakter
- Bossmechaniken lernen/sehen/verstehen
- Stabile Internetleitung
- gut laufenden PC
- TS3 + Headset
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Sehr hohe Attendance
- Beteiligung am Gildenleben
- Den Willen euch immer neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen*Raidtage:*

-Mi 18:40 (inv) 19:00 Start - 23:00 Ende
-Do 18:40 (inv) 19:00 Start - 23:00 Ende
-Mo 18:40 (inv) 19:00 Start - 23:00 Ende
.
.
*Was bietet Dir Divinitas dafür?*

- Flasks und Food werden weitestgehend von der Gilde gestellt. 
- Wir raiden aktuellen Content, aber auch Gildenerfolge werden durchaus mitgemacht.
- Itemvergabe mittels DKP-System
- Betreuung der Gilde durch je 1 Gildenmeister und 6 Offiziere.
- Für PvP Fans gibt es bei uns auch immer Member, die Lust haben dahingehend was zu unternehmen
- Divinitas hat Member mit den verschiedensten Persönlichkeiten. Keiner ist perfekt, jedoch ist es ein Gebot, mit Respekt untereinander umzugehen.
- Die Trialzeit wird individuell gestaltet. Machst Du Dich gut und das schneller als andere, bist Du dementsprechend bald schon Raider.  Alles in allem haben die zuständigen Raidleader auch nichts gegen eine Absprache untereinander, was Einsatz oder Loot/Items angeht, einzuwenden.

Solange hast Du natürlich auch Zeit, Dich uns anzusehen und zu entscheiden ob Du Dir vorstellen kannst, bei uns mitspielen zu wollen!

Falls Du ingame einen Ansprechpartner suchst, kannst Du Dich an Talmai, Genesys, Meganfox, Holyfred,  Selinder oder an Terâna wenden. Wir haben ein völlig neues Berwerbungssystem. Es ist nur für unsere Offiziere einsehbar und bietet somit einen besseren Schutz für euch, falls ihr zur Zeit noch in einer Gilde aktiv seit.

http://divinitas-gilde.de/wrapper.php?id=24

Wir hoffen, dass Du einen ersten, positiven Eindruck von uns hast und Dich dazu entschließt, dich bei uns zu bewerben.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit

Talmai für Divinitas

http://www.divinitas-gilde.de


----------



## Talmai (5. Januar 2012)

UPDATE 1/8 HC


----------



## Talmai (12. Januar 2012)

push it baby


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo, da keine weiteren Infos zu Klassen hier stehen, Frage ich einfach mal nach, ob ihr Interesse an einem Heal-Schami hättet?

Da ich von einem anderem Realm komme, wollte ich mich vorab informieren.

MfG Silent


----------



## Talmai (26. Januar 2012)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Hallo, da keine weiteren Infos zu Klassen hier stehen, Frage ich einfach mal nach, ob ihr Interesse an einem Heal-Schami hättet?
> 
> Da ich von einem anderem Realm komme, wollte ich mich vorab informieren.
> 
> MfG Silent



Hi,

eigentlich sind wir 2 Healschamis mit 100% Raidbeteiligung :/


----------



## Talmai (26. Januar 2012)

Update 2/8 HC


----------



## Talmai (10. Februar 2012)

kleines push it baby


----------



## Talmai (16. Februar 2012)

Update 3/8 HC


----------



## Talmai (1. März 2012)

Update 4/8 HM


----------



## Talmai (6. März 2012)

Update 5/8 HM


----------



## Talmai (29. März 2012)

Update 6/8HM


----------



## Talmai (3. Mai 2012)

Update 7/8 HM


----------



## Talmai (4. Juni 2012)

8/8 HM

Content clear !!!


----------

